# Amazon Trade Ins



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So ... I learned a thing today about trade ins.

The prime sale price on the Fire HD10 is really good. Plus, I had an old Fire HD8 to trade in, and that was going to be worth $10 PLUS 20% off the new one.  (No, not much, but it's from 2015 so it's a dinosaur in tech years.)

BUT, as you read how to do it, it looks like the 20% isn't applied until Amazon verifies your trade in, and "Prime Day" ends today. 

BUT BUT ... it turns out there are now physical stores that accept the trade ins on Amazon's behalf so the whole thing can be completed straight away -- rather than having to send it off and hope they get it. And, there's one of them is about 2 miles away from me. 

So I went over there, took the old Fire (didn't need to even package it or box it up), and they scanned a code which had been sent to me by email -- along with the address of where I was to go. All finished in about 5 minutes and that included me finding the email on my phone since the paper print out, for whatever reason, wouldn't scan.

By the time I got back home, everything was processed and I got the new HD10 for about $105 -- sale price $80 plus $50 for the keyboard cover, minus promotion and free shipping. In fact, I don't need it SOON, so I got no rush shipping which gave me $2 credit on digital items.

All in all, I'm a pretty happy camper. Did I NEED a new Fire? No. But my tablet is getting on a bit, so I figured, at this price, it was worth giving the Fire a try.

Edited to Add: I also used my Prime Store Card (Not the Chase Amazon Visa) which usually gets me 5% back, but for Prime day I get 6% back. So that's actually going to bring it below $100. Yay me.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

They used to give you the credit and the discount much faster. But the last trade-in that I did when the new Fire HD 10 plus came out was more like you described. So it was a little more complicated, but the additional discount is usually worth the hassle.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have two stores near me that do trade-ins and returns. One being an Amazon 4-Star store only four miles away. The other a little farther is a Kohl's. Not as worried about on Amazon now that returns are easy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> They used to give you the credit and the discount much faster. But the last trade-in that I did when the new Fire HD 10 plus came out was more like you described. So it was a little more complicated, but the additional discount is usually worth the hassle.


Yes! My recollection was they gave it to you right away. Basically believed you about condition and all. Not sure what would have happened if it was never sent -- I guess they'd bill the CC on file. But it had been a LOOONNNNGGGG while since I did one.  I also seem to remember discussions here where several people were miffed that they'd been promised one amount and then got less when it was received and processed. And no way to argue because they didn't have the device any more. So, an imperfect system for both parties.

But this way worked well -- I mean, I almost certainly wouldn't have bothered buying a new one if I'd not been able to get the full promotion, and I couldn't do that until the trade in was "complete". Which, mailing it, would NOT have happened by the time the Prime Day promotions ended. And without the promotion, I probably also would not have bothered with the trade in: they were only going to give me $10 for it and THAT was not enough to make it worth the hassle of packaging it up to mail off. 

In the end, for me, it was an easier process, since the place was in a familiar location just a few miles from the house. They looked at the thing and just took it. Never a question of not accepting it for the full amount. And it was all posted to my account super-quick. It was easy enough that I might even bother to trade in a couple of other old things I have here -- which are only worth $5 or $10 a piece and so definitely NOT worth packing up to mail out. But possibly worth it to drop off at this place when I'm going that direction anyway.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Over the years I've bought eleven different Kindles. I still have nine of them! The older ones like the DX and the K2 have no trade in value and I would never trade in my two Voyages, but the others I could probably get £50 - £70 for in total BUT I just can't bring myself to part with them!

I did gift my K2 and K3 years ago but when the people I gave them to eventually upgraded to newer models, I had them back! I am a bit of hoarder generally, but how can I give my babies away! 

One thing I would like to use Amazon's trade-in option for is my Ring doorbell. But I'd have to be without a bell for too long while waiting for the old one to be assessed/processed and then waiting for a new one to arrive. As far as I know there are no stores near me that I could take it to, but how would I find out if there were?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> One thing I would like to use Amazon's trade-in option for is my Ring doorbell. But I'd have to be without a bell for too long while waiting for the old one to be assessed/processed and then waiting for a new one to arrive. As far as I know there are no stores near me that I could take it to, but how would I find out if there were?


When I was contemplating the purchase, there was a link on the product page about trade ins. I clicked through and it seems to me that there was info there about how to complete the process and that's the first place I saw the news that I could turn it in in person, without boxing it up. Maybe I clicked something to find out if there was someplace near me? And there was! If I'd not seen that, I might not have even bothered since, like I said, I needed to be able to finish the process before Prime Days ended. 

And the details were included as well in the email they sent after I'd submitted things to start the ball rolling, including the bar code/tracking number the place needed to complete it.

In my case, the timing was important. But for you, you could order the new doorbell and then do the trade in for credit after it comes? Unless there's a similar discount on replacement deal going on them as well ...... But if there IS a place nearby for you to take it, at least you'd only be without a doorbell for a day or two while you wait for the new one to ship.

I just did some clicking around on the US site ... if you can get to the Amazon trade in page, there's a link in the first para on that page to places in major cities here that have drop off locations. Turns out there aren't really very many, and mostly only in the New York City, Seattle WA, Dallas TX and Washington DC area. Luckily, I'm in the Washington DC area.  I also did some clicking on the UK site and don't see a similar notation. So you may be out of luck.  BUT, you may also see more than me since you are actually in the UK.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

There's no mention of drop off locations in the UK for me either. 

But, reading the T&C, you may have the option to choose to have the gift certificate and discount applied to your account as soon as you initiate the trade-in, rather than after they receive/process it. That way, you can order the new one straight away, before you send the old one off.

I'll have to look more closely at the figures involved and see whether I can afford it at the moment, but the process is better than I thought.


----------

